# ACHTUNG! WARNING! Graphic contents!



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

_A sheist load of sheist._

Got a call at 4pm today(sunday) for a clogged toilet on the 3rd floor of an apartment. The girl wanted it done now. I told her I’d be there at 6pm. She calls me back saying if I can pick up a check from her mother because she didn’t have all of it. Sure but my time keeps rolling...

She calls back to say she’s going to her mother to pick up the check and to meet at the apartment. I get there and I didn’t know we had slums in the city and the street had ugly run down apartment buildings, garbage in the street, a garbage container on the city sidewalk, old dented cars. I see a glimpse in the mirror the girl getting out of the taxi cab running in the building.

The phone rings as I’m filling paperwork in the truck and now she says she doesn’t have all of it because of the bank. I say I’ll work for 20 minutes but after that she’s on her own. As I climb the stairs cigarette stench impregnates the air, the carpet very worn and stained black, I see trash littering the fake plants, patched holes in drywall without being finished. I knock on the door with scratched numbers in the paint. A real scene from creepy movies. 

I tell her to pay up front. To my horror I open the bathroom door. She tells me her dad tried for days to get it unclogged and her boyfriend had used the tub as a toilet. It was a scene from hell!! There was crap soiled toilet paper strewn all over the floor, in the hallway, in the entryway of the bedroom, in buckets, in the bathtub and the tub was also clogged from crap.

I tell her 10 minutes and I’m freaking gone. I never seen an apartment so disgusting, well 2 more but that’s another story. I take the 2$ plunger beside the toilet and remove the wad of paper towels in the brown mess. I also see they paid up to buy a 12$ plunger without success. I was able to get the toilet open and I tell her to get the crap out from the tub because it’s not my mess.

Why do you wear gloves, I could never figure it out!! I tossed the gloves outside, 3 times with the hand sanitizer, and wash wipes. I took off my shoes outside my house and used Mr. Clean thoroughly, alcohol-ed the phone vigorously and washed it with soap twice just to make sure.

I'm leaving out the pictures of other literal crap on the floor and stuff.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Man up!......LOL


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Awwww c'mon, a little poop never hurt anyone.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Disgusting but I've seen just as bad sights as that. Hoarders basement with 2" of sewage in the whole basement and green moldy dog poop I had to come back later after they cleared a path to the clean out. All because they waited 2-3 days for it to be payday.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> Awwww c'mon, a little poop never hurt anyone.....:vs_laugh:



A little poop! When I saw a$$ wiped paper on the floor not in a garbage can I was like, I can't believe this!! :vs_shocked: toilet paper roll in the tub, come on!!


You know I used to be a new construction plumber on mostly commercial stuff and industrial pipe fitter ... So I never imagined I'd be doing this to make a living.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Not to brag????!!??

Last Tuesday night I had one much better(??)) 
Old motel turned into apartments. 40-50 units.
One long basement full of **&(H.

Not going to go further. As bad as you can imagine.
To nasty to bring in my phone.
The maintenance man wouldn't go down there saying he didn't get paid enough. 

Got done at 12:30 AM. 
Why do they wait so late to call?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> Not to brag????!!??
> 
> Last Tuesday night I had one much better(??))
> Old motel turned into apartments. 40-50 units.
> ...


Well sir, You may have a big fish tale, but it can't top this one I'm sure.:wink:

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/we-having-fun-yet-78730/index8/




> My turn at a little story when I was a first year apprentice. My boss asked me and a plumber to go check out a leak at a mining camp called DETOUR LAKE. Needless to say it was a 5-6 hour drive on a dirt road to nowhere.
> 
> When we got there after dark we were escorted to trailer barracks two abreast, 3 in a row and 3 stories high. The man in charge showed my mechanic the floor hatch, when the hatch opened his face dropped, steam rose and a orange glow filled his face like he opened the gates of hell. I said what's wrong?
> 
> ...


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

There comes a time when it's so bad ..........

There's not much more to say.

Except I need to charge more.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

way back when I worked for a guy , he sent me to a unclog the bowl job, I got there and not only was the bowl filled to the top with $hit but one of the kids was taking a dump on top of it all..I went back to the truck and drove away to the next job, aint no way in hell I was going to dig through all that crap, and for what?..wasnt worth the $$ even if I got that now I would walk away, not enough $$ to make it worth while..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> There comes a time when it's so bad ..........
> 
> There's not much more to say.
> 
> Except I need to charge more.


I agree 100% on that!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I, for some reason feel obliged to fix them.

I need to charge more.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> way back when I worked for a guy , he sent me to a unclog the bowl job, I got there and not only was the bowl filled to the top with $hit but one of the kids was taking a dump on top of it all..I went back to the truck and drove away to the next job, aint no way in hell I was going to dig through all that crap, and for what?..wasnt worth the $$ even if I got that now I would walk away, not enough $$ to make it worth while..




There may be a time when I get enough calls to turn away these kinds of jobs. I was like I only had 3 tiny jobs this week, I drove 30 minutes to get here, another 30 to get home, maybe I can get it open in 10 minutes without getting splashed.... I love my german tool, it was the tool to use!


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Its some unwritten rule that people have to wait until 4:30 on a Friday to call me and say "we have tried to clear it all week"...-_-


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve been waist deep before....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> Its some unwritten rule that people have to wait until 4:30 on a Friday to call me and say "we have tried to clear it all week"...-_-


For me the Indian accents always call at 8:30pm and want their sink unclogged right F..ing now. They always decline the 1.5x rate.

Black women want their kitchen leak fixed after 4pm when they get back from work. They too decline any and all rates. They live in fantasy world of 10$/hr and you can get parts at dollarama.


Then you have those hey I'll call a plumber and try to reserve a spot on sunday to change a faucet for their dream price!



The mentality of trying for a week to unclog something is they think it will go away by itself, a barb stick, dollar store plunger with a bottle of drain nothing scam will do the trick. Then relatives will be able to do that no problem. They get angry when I say the tool charge fee and are not impressed when I say the equipment costs 4000$. Thinking back I probably do 33% of all my drain cleaning at 1.5x rate which is good for me!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> There may be a time when I get enough calls to turn away these kinds of jobs. I was like I only had 3 tiny jobs this week, I drove 30 minutes to get here, another 30 to get home, maybe I can get it open in 10 minutes without getting splashed.... I love my german tool, it was the tool to use!



even when I first started and was hungry, I would look at the people that called for jobs like that and give them a start price to make it worth my time to see if it had potential, if I got the sad story of how money was tight I told them I would get back to them as it was most likley a one shot deal and they wouldnt call back for any clean money making work..if im gona get covered in feces it gona have to at least have the potential for future work, its a personal call on how much you need the money from that job.. I have done a ton of small repairs for people that lead into major renovations and work, but none of them cried about money in the beginning, they were more concerned how honest you were and the quality of work, now those are great customers to get and keep, not the ones with a bowl full of $hit because they were too cheap to call sooner..as they say fly with the eagles or sit in mud with the pigs, you can choose who and what work you want to get involved in..and I understand when you have a mortgage payment due with an empty bank account any work is good work, but you try and sell yourself to a higher quality customer...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> even when I first started and was hungry, I would look at the people that called for jobs like that and give them a start price to make it worth my time to see if it had potential, if I got the sad story of how money was tight I told them I would get back to them as it was most likley a one shot deal and they wouldnt call back for any clean money making work..if im gona get covered in feces it gona have to at least have the potential for future work, its a personal call on how much you need the money from that job.. I have done a ton of small repairs for people that lead into major renovations and work, but none of them cried about money in the beginning, they were more concerned how honest you were and the quality of work, now those are great customers to get and keep, not the ones with a bowl full of $hit because they were too cheap to call sooner..as they say fly with the eagles or sit in mud with the pigs, you can choose who and what work you want to get involved in..and I understand when you have a mortgage payment due with an empty bank account any work is good work, but you try and sell yourself to a higher quality customer...




I agree with you all the way, most people I work for pay more for my outstanding services and having all materials without going to the store. Only twice did I have to go because he wanted an elongated tub spout, the other I usually don't keep that part because it is very rare they go bad. 

I usually rule out some people or they rule me out when they hear my rates. I just move on. Once in a while you get this and I decided to go ahead and do it, sometimes like you say, you got to hustle to make payments. Got to make a lot of money to keep the van going, my old daily driver and house repairs.

I haven't had repeat customers for major work yet, even though they don't complain about the price I know they think it's expensive so they keep with only the necessary repairs. In my experience and it may depend on the area but I feel when people do remodels they go for cheap. Maybe in time I will proven differently.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I agree with you all the way, most people I work for pay more for my outstanding services and having all materials without going to the store. Only twice did I have to go because he wanted an elongated tub spout, the other I usually don't keep that part because it is very rare they go bad.
> 
> I usually rule out some people or they rule me out when they hear my rates. I just move on. Once in a while you get this and I decided to go ahead and do it, sometimes like you say, you got to hustle to make payments. Got to make a lot of money to keep the van going, my old daily driver and house repairs.
> 
> I haven't had repeat customers for major work yet, even though they don't complain about the price I know they think it's expensive so they keep with only the necessary repairs. In my experience and it may depend on the area but I feel when people do remodels they go for cheap. Maybe in time I will proven differently.



one of the best thing I found to get repeat customers is to give them a certificate for money off the next job..dont ask why but when people here they will get money off the price point seems to be less important in their head, it must be psychological to some degree.. tell them they will get $100.00 of any work over $1000.00...many times thats enough for the people to go with a renovation or bigger job, and you can offer $10.00 their next service call, people love this type of stuff, also give a $50.00 gift card to anyone that recommends someone and you do a job for them, they dont get the money just for an estimate, you have to do a paying job for them..
advertising could be one of your biggest expenditures and no guarantee they bring 1 person, this way it cost you almost nothing for a guaranteed customer..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> one of the best thing I found to get repeat customers is to give them a certificate for money off the next job..dont ask why but when people here they will get money off the price point seems to be less important in their head, it must be psychological to some degree.. tell them they will get $100.00 of any work over $1000.00...many times thats enough for the people to go with a renovation or bigger job, and you can offer $10.00 their next service call, people love this type of stuff, also give a $50.00 gift card to anyone that recommends someone and you do a job for them, they dont get the money just for an estimate, you have to do a paying job for them..
> advertising could be one of your biggest expenditures and no guarantee they bring 1 person, this way it cost you almost nothing for a guaranteed customer..



Pretty good idea, maybe print out a home made flyer with the details or I can email it when I send the review link to them. I'll check it out!

Thanks!


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Seniors discount and 10-15 off service call coupons work great too for online customers


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

So what are your thoughts on the Ro-Pump?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

SewerRatz said:


> So what are your thoughts on the Ro-Pump?



Gather up all your friends in tree house... :wink:


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Fak!!! 
Been there a few times,
It’s so nasty, that you wipe your feet on the way out of the job so you don’t get the city dirty!

I’ve walked out on a few of these jobs over the years, $150-$200 isn’t enough $ to clear a nasty w/c or drain, and deal with the filth and stench of low life scum, who are shady about paying.

I feel bad for their dogs/cats and then their kids. 

I used to work for “metro housing” it was insane!
some ppl lived like animals and some ppl lived way better then me, all on the tax payers dollars..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> It’s so nasty, that you wipe your feet on the way out of the job so you don’t get the city dirty!


It's a quote to remember!

Thinking back I've went to a horrible place once to change out a water heater in a basement of a house. I din't have a cell to take pictures, it was a hoarder basement with trash everywhere and probably never used the kitchen sink in years it was so piled high, cigarette butts in a tray the size of a large garbage can lid.

I should of called the spca, the poor cat had to breathe the thick cigarette smoke and live in their filth. I really felt bad for the cat for a full week.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

We got a job today.. guy I work with says it's a brothel toilet keeps backing up... I'll make sure to get pics lol


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

When I go into a hell hole like this I normally take a small gun with me. hidden inside my pocket......

380 bodyguard by smith and wesson is my weapon of choice.. hot loads with hollow points..

you dont know if you are being set up by the people and you might have
to back your way out the door..... 

also the possibility of having to defend yourself from the rats.......

I am never polite to them and respect is totally thrown out the door... 
I dont care what the heroine addicts think of me....


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Talk about junkies lmfao the bathroom floor is clean because the sewer backing up cleaned it... I didn't get pic of basement where we cut apart cast iron stack offset to get needles out because it was too nasty I couldn't breath water dripping through 3 stories just gnarly moldy garbage flies ugh it was unreal I got a pic of the offender lol but I can't post for legality reasons wacko!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> When I go into a hell hole like this I normally take a small gun with me. hidden inside my pocket......
> 
> 380 bodyguard by smith and wesson is my weapon of choice.. hot loads with hollow points..
> 
> ...



.45acp quality not quantity, I carry all the time and when customers ask why I just say why not, its my 2nd amendment right..usually dont get any more questions after that..lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Talk about junkies lmfao the bathroom floor is clean because the sewer backing up cleaned it... I didn't get pic of basement where we cut apart cast iron stack offset to get needles out because it was too nasty I couldn't breath water dripping through 3 stories just gnarly moldy garbage flies ugh it was unreal I got a pic of the offender lol but I can't post for legality reasons wacko!



I would want COD before even working there...


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I've said this before But:

I was in one so dirty I could Sh%t in the corner and no one would notice.

Bad part about it is that there were children there.

Not that it matters (I've seen just a touch of racism in the group) ( just a touch) but these were white folks.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fixitright said:


> I've said this before But:
> 
> I was in one so dirty I could Sh%t in the corner and no one would notice.
> 
> ...



one of the worse houses I had to work in, or at least the basement was in a HIGH $$$$ end house for white people, they kept cats in the basement and when I opened the door to go down I had to retreat back upstairs because of the stench, I told the home owner hes going to have to clean that up before I go downstairs, I gave him a week and it probably took all of that to get rid of that hazmat situation in the basement..I have worked in plenty of minority houses that were both clean as a whistle and a $hithole, and that goes for about any race or religion of people..


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

You know I used to be a new construction plumber on mostly commercial stuff and industrial pipe fitter ... So I never imagined I'd be doing this to make a living.[/QUOTE]

Man I'm headed down the same path, only figure I should learn drain clearing because I will most likely be turning work away if not.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It reminded me from the other thread the boyfriend called me about a month and a half later it was clogged again. It was a weekend too and he started to mouth off about prices and told I told him forget it. Then he got a little angry and said wait someone else is going to talk to me. That was my cue to hang up and block his number!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Posts merged.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I've heard many times from customers they had hired so and so company to clear their kitchen blockage 6 months ago and when I ask what machine they used it's always a hand spinner! And I'm like it must look a little different with me coming in with a k-3800 in their kitchen. :biggrin:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Right on.. feels good when your equipped.. it feels better when you bring in the k3800 and go woah that's the big machine... Then you show them the general 😛


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Did a job today long as run bunch of 90s at least 5 including a ty hard long run got it to the stack and back and forth multiple times to get it.. was a fun one.. Nothing dirty here just a typical kitchen call

https://youtu.be/-idtnh5FNik


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I've decided I'm just going to keep posting drain cleaning jobs in this thread not just nasty but normal ones as well.. sorry to take over your thread Tango


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

that's pretty bad. Did they have kids in that apartment?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

czplumbing said:


> that's pretty bad. Did they have kids in that apartment?


In response to me? That would be a yes check the first pics you can see toddler chairs and toys. I didn't include pictures of crap in bucket and soiled toilet paper outside the bathroom. And like I said the boyfriend called me a month later for the same issue was was starting to be belligerent so I hung up and blocked the number.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Did a job today long as run bunch of 90s at least 5 including a ty hard long run got it to the stack and back and forth multiple times to get it.. was a fun one.. Nothing dirty here just a typical kitchen call
> 
> https://youtu.be/-idtnh5FNik



6+ times you ran that cable all out and in? Dang!! Sounds like your forearms got more of a workout than your last lonely friday night!!

If it were me I would have cut it in the basement and ran my mini jetter both ways. Would clear it much faster and I wouldn't be working under a sink. Different strokes for different blokes 

On long runs like that I use the shop vac first to suck out the majority of the solids.


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> 6+ times you ran that cable all out and in? Dang!! Sounds like your forearms got more of a workout than your last lonely friday night!!
> 
> If it were me I would have cut it in the basement and ran my mini jetter both ways. Would clear it much faster and I wouldn't be working under a sink. Different strokes for different blokes
> 
> ...


How would you capture 1 1/2" x 65' worth of water in the basement and sludge and not ruin a carpet or have dirty water fly all over the place?

I had a bob like that and needed 75' foot cable for a kitchen and I was worried with the 3/8


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > Did a job today long as run bunch of 90s at least 5 including a ty hard long run got it to the stack and back and forth multiple times to get it.. was a fun one.. Nothing dirty here just a typical kitchen call
> ...


This is why I rarely use my drum machines anymore. If the lines are long runs, and I don't feel like having to run the cable multiple times if it didn't unclog on the first, I use my 5/8" sectional cables. All I do is pull back just enough to leave the end by the trap 90, uncouple the cable and put the trap back. Then I run water to see if it's unclogged. If it's not then I just remove the trap, couple the next cable and keep going. Plus it helps clean off my cable if the line did unclog. 
If I weren't such a tool hoarder I'd sell my k3800 since my k50 knockoff and drill cover 99% of my branch lines and even some of my main lines. I actually snaked a 4" cast iron main yesterday using my drill, 5/8" cable and chain knocker. I ran the camera after and found a straggler root so I pulled the chain knocker back to that spot and left the line completely clear of roots.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> How would you capture 1 1/2" x 65' worth of water in the basement and sludge and not ruin a carpet or have dirty water fly all over the place?
> 
> I had a bob like that and needed 75' foot cable for a kitchen and I was worried with the 3/8



It looked like the part of that basement where I would be working was unfinished so that is low risk. I would put down drop cloths anyway. I keep around 10 five gallon buckets on my van at all times. I alsp have a 35 gallon trash barrel on my van. I would start by cutting the pipe closer towards the main line end and put a fernco jim cap on the high side for safety. I would attach a 1-1/2" tee and 90 on the low side so the 90 goes down into my buckets and I can run the mini jetter in from the top. Once I had the short run going to the main clear I would reassemble the run with the tee in it so I could jet the portion going back to the kitchen and have my waste go into the main. Once I am done the tee stays as a cleanout point for next time.


I know this might seem like more work but I can do this faster and the pipe will end up cleaner and it requires a unit that takes up less space on the van.

The real plus is I can work standing up and not kill my back. Or as my old boss put it, "Work like a gentleman.".


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> It looked like the part of that basement where I would be working was unfinished so that is low risk. I would put down drop cloths anyway. I keep around 10 five gallon buckets on my van at all times. I alsp have a 35 gallon trash barrel on my van. I would start by cutting the pipe closer towards the main line end and put a fernco jim cap on the high side for safety. I would attach a 1-1/2" tee and 90 on the low side so the 90 goes down into my buckets and I can run the mini jetter in from the top. Once I had the short run going to the main clear I would reassemble the run with the tee in it so I could jet the portion going back to the kitchen and have my waste go into the main. Once I am done the tee stays as a cleanout point for next time.
> 
> 
> I know this might seem like more work but I can do this faster and the pipe will end up cleaner and it requires a unit that takes up less space on the van.
> ...



Nice! You told me which truck you had but I forgot but Man you must have a cube van to carry that many buckets and the large barrel.

I solved my back problem with my 3800, my undersink contraption and sitting on a bucket.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Lol it wasn't that bad lol.. yes 5/8" cable definitely cleans better, however I mostly do hi rise as our primary source of income and no matter how much.water you run when your snaking gooey kitchen stacks with the 5/8 she still makes a mess... 

I knew someone was going to talk about cutting the pipe and yes that would've been a better option however I didn't feel like draining it down I just keep going through it... plus white carpets and shizz.. tight spot between supply air duct and hot water tank c vent to get in there aswell... 

If I get a call to a new house with abs.. and it's in a certain area I have a panic attack. I had one there I was there 4 hrs snaking it.. was ready to take ceiling down below long flat runs with no hangers and looks like a yo.. yo 

Overall I was there for about and hour little more. 

I gotta look we have another spool of 5/8 at shop some where.. could just get new cable for my k3800 as this one is nearing end of life anyways the end broke off a long time ago... and use my k3800 to drive the cables in and use a drill adapter to blast the sludge and pull it back


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Nice! You told me which truck you had but I forgot but Man you must have a cube van to carry that many buckets and the large barrel.
> 
> I solved my back problem with my 3800, my undersink contraption and sitting on a bucket.:biggrin::biggrin:





Standard length e-250. Those pics are a little old but it's pretty much the same.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

How you like the k40 i had one for awhile works decently enough


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> How you like the k40 i had one for awhile works decently enough



It's absolute garbage, I took it off the van months ago and I haven't used it in more than a year. I think in the tool section I wrote a scathing review.




.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > How you like the k40 i had one for awhile works decently enough
> ...


Yea it's one of those just in case machine not meant for extended use...

I gave mine to a plumber for when he needs to snake a kitchen or vanity.. bathtub even just to get it running


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm gonna post this on this forum to revive Tangos thread 😞 its dying...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> I'm gonna post this on this forum to revive Tangos thread 😞 its dying...



better you than me, I would have walked away, actually I wouldnt have gone in the first place....


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> better you than me, I would have walked away, actually I wouldnt have gone in the first place....


Quick one really couple passes with auger... restoration guys were there called us in to get it going... plugged for a week... I'm glad I got it with auger... guy said it was coming up in tub... 

I said a prayer... Please lord dont make me have to pull this toilet... I guess it paid off 2 or 3 passes pulled the coffee cup lid out and it was draining

90 year old lady living there and her meth addicted grandson took over place when she went into hospital to likely pass away... 

Her grandson will likely inherit the property and smoke it away in a year...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> I'm gonna post this on this forum to revive Tangos thread 😞 its dying...





I had one like that a couple weeks ago at a grocery store. It was a mansfield and the casting hole they fill with silicone at the top of the trap was catching my auger so I had to pull it. So I got my shop vac and some buckets. I took my time, I wasn't going to get any of that on me. When I flipped the toilet over I found hard dog schit packed in the bottom. Some ashole flushed one of those thin plastic bags with dog schit in it.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Quick one really couple passes with auger... restoration guys were there called us in to get it going... plugged for a week... I'm glad I got it with auger... guy said it was coming up in tub...
> 
> I said a prayer... Please lord dont make me have to pull this toilet... I guess it paid off 2 or 3 passes pulled the coffee cup lid out and it was draining
> 
> ...



I got 1 better than that..I was doing the plumbing on a whole house renovation, I pulled all the toilets in the house as they were getting all new fixtures and renovating the bathrooms, the contractor had the old toilets UNHOOKED UP in the bedrooms , weeks later when he went to move them to the dumpster, the spany painters $hit and pi$$ed in them, fuking animals they are, the homeowners where their to see the end result and all that fermented pss and sht leaked over their new floors, I laughed my a$$ off :vs_laugh:as the contractor was trying to carry them down the stairs and out of the house....


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Pee crystal galore... the smell ugh


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > Quick one really couple passes with auger... restoration guys were there called us in to get it going... plugged for a week... I'm glad I got it with auger... guy said it was coming up in tub...
> ...


I repeat do not open Tim hortons cups or spackle buckets on new construction sites... those painters are just pigs.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

That is one thing I will never do are urinals, I'm glad people don't have them in their house!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Pee crystal galore... the smell ugh





wanna few potato chips for that dip?...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

It's like a trucker outpost... that's the first urinal in the bank... 

Just stankkyyyy... I snaked one up in the offices... cant see where it ties in below but it's a leaker... had to get permission to bash out walls to change the pipe


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Tango said:


> That is one thing I will never do are urinals, I'm glad people don't have them in their house!


They are the worst such a pain in the ass however, if your going to do urinals external trap is by far the way to go imo..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Pee crystal galore... the smell ugh





At least the trap is removable. Ever unclog a waterless urinal?


If you think that is bad, a couple years ago I had this house, a couple of exercise nuts lived there. I swear they never pooped at home and they must have drank gallons of sports drinks a day. The pipe right after the main cleanout tee was backpitched and CLOGGED WITH URINE SALTS. I scooped out like 4 gallons of those urine salts.










.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > Pee crystal galore... the smell ugh
> ...


Lmao... that's hilarious... cant say I've seen that...

But one time this lady used tons of coconut oil on her body and used it everyday the entire sewer was plugged with thi stuff all the way up the stack out to street 6" main plugged... kitchen basin tub drain just hard grease just like it comes in th jars..

It's amazing what can happen... I did see a mens bathroom at a rest stop plug up with urine salts at a drop cleanout the 4" 90 was about 90 percent full

No I haven't had the luxury of working on waterless urinals yet... that wasn't that bad I've had way worse I just thought I'd take a pic to strike some conversation...

None of the stuff I've documented so far is the worst I've ever had... because the ones that are that bad there isn't a way to get photos.. 

I was going to save this for my forum but here it goes.... This house we were called to... plumbers dug out front couldn't clear... trap under porch... they dig up like 10 ft deep... find plastic trap... no pipe on other side of it... only kitchen sink and laundry go to it... down spout connection comes I as well....


So that's the first part... hopefully where that pipe is they will be able to catch slope to get to street...

Now back in the day our downtown core is so old not ever street had a sewer only main streets did so they'd run it whatever was the easiest way to catch whatever houses were being hooked up... sometimes referred to as the mini-main system here...

Anyways... toilets have thier own sewer that go into back yard... that drop into a 6" line plugged with tons of grease and raw sewage... tons of feet of pipe so when it plugs its plugged for years before anyone notices... leaky joints and what not...

We flush this thing for 4 hours... put over a 1000 gallons of water in it... it doesn't clear it doesn't even come up...

It runs through back yard picks up about 15-20 houses as a guess... no trap on the branch going to main so I'm guessing one trap for everything.. maybe no trap..

Just a mess but it's one of those stage by stage jobs we can only do so much from one property... way too many bends to get camera into sewer enough no cleanouts..

We were called by city but it's one of those ones where our city goes sorry bout your luck it's on private property and if your neighbours dont want you working on it then nothing gets done... 

Over the years we have had tons of these and we share with other guys because if theres another company there I'll stop and let them know what's going on.. out of kindness..

I had one that had 10 houses hooked up to it.. and it went to a T that was on its side in one of the back yards... such a mess... we couldn't even get it clear home owner didn't want to dig... the home owners protested... city ran every house new seperate sewers to a sewer on road 25' from houses...


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I used to work on lots of urinals in the Air Force. they seemed to be in all the men's bathrooms at work and in the dorms. At least when they had central bathrooms and gang showers. they would always get plugged up. The biggest problem was the white deodorant mints that they dropped in the urinals to keep the smell down. they would dissolve and coat the pipe and cause stoppages. Also jerks that threw in chewing gum and cigarette butts also clogged up the urinals.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Reviving it once again


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the leaking raw sewage just adds some charm to that schit hole...


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Venomthirst said:


> Reviving it once again


WOW LOOKS LIKE MY APARTMENT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yea a real "winner" was a pin hole on dhw ... but water lines are "pop can" takes like half a second to reach soldering temp on those ones any more and your changing the riser lol


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Reviving it once again


At least you don’t have to take off your boots, put down drop cloths or clean up..


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > Reviving it once again
> ...


In and out best kind of job


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

It ain't no Taj Mahal mama

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Man where the heck is local code enforcement, unless the exterior is nice & neat. I have had to deal with a few of these via or adopted property maintenance code. Hope you wore your nice Tyvek suit.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

GAN said:


> Man where the heck is local code enforcement, unless the exterior is nice & neat. I have had to deal with a few of these via or adopted property maintenance code. Hope you wore your nice Tyvek suit.



It gets worse... that was actually in a upscale neighbourhood 2400 a month for rent..

I've seen so much over the years that when I see a clean house with white carpets causes me to have a panic attack


----------

